# EOI - 189 and 190 visa -tricky question



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello to everyone,

As I submitted EOI yesterday, I am curious what will happen in a case when visa 189 and 190 are marked as desirable options.

Next round for visa 189 invitations are on 2nd September, and state sponsorship process for sure will not be finished till that date. If I recieve invitation for visa 189, what is going to happen with state sponsorship???Will my 189 application automatically become 190 in that case.

In EOI I marked just 190 visa, as I have desire to get visa as soon as possible, but on Monday will be next round for visa 189, so I curious what will happen if I update my EOI and add visa 189 as option???

Help ??


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Urlacher said:


> Hello to everyone,
> 
> As I submitted EOI yesterday, I am curious what will happen in a case when visa 189 and 190 are marked as desirable options.
> 
> ...


If you get invite through 189, then automatically your EOI gets locked for 60 days.. Nobody wil have visibility to your EOI for the next 60 days. 

And I m afraid no state is gonna select/sponsor you just because you ve chosen 190 option in your EOI. 

State sponsorship is a big and laborious process to explain here. Plz scan some of the threads related to SS to understand more. 

All the best. 
Divya


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

divyap said:


> If you get invite through 189, then automatically your EOI gets locked for 60 days.. Nobody wil have visibility to your EOI for the next 60 days.
> 
> And I m afraid no state is gonna select/sponsor you just because you ve chosen 190 option in your EOI.
> 
> ...


Finally reply 

Thank you for information. But why they give you option to choose two visa application at same time then? 

I marked 190 visa, and WA as preferable state, Civil Eng is avaliable on their occupation list, and all other documents I have prepared. Now I am waiting their mail.

I read a lot of posts related to state sponsorship obligations,and that is a moral issue. Perth is a place where I would like to migrate, but still at this moment WA is hit by some pre-election crysis, especially in engineering sector, which put some doubts on my mind. I am a man of my word,but if I could not find job in WA, then being obligated to them is heavy burden in that case. I would like to hear your opinion, as you also applied for visa 190.

Thank you once again.


----------



## manishabajpai (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I have filed EOI for ICT security specialist under 190 and choose victoria as the state. However from 1st July i can see that the job category is also under 189 now. I have 65 points if i go for 190 and 60 points if I go for 189 ? Can I update my EOI for both 189 and 190 in the same EOI ? What if i get first reply for 190 , would i still be eligible to get invitation from 189 ? When does EOI gets freezed, is it after the invitation or only when we apply for the visa in DIBP ?

Expecting a prompt response 

Thanks,
Manisha


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

manishabajpai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have filed EOI for ICT security specialist under 190 and choose victoria as the state. However from 1st July i can see that the job category is also under 189 now. I have 65 points if i go for 190 and 60 points if I go for 189 ? Can I update my EOI for both 189 and 190 in the same EOI ? What if i get first reply for 190 , would i still be eligible to get invitation from 189 ? When does EOI gets freezed, is it after the invitation or only when we apply for the visa in DIBP ?
> 
> ...


it will be better to submit an altogether new eoi for 189


----------



## manishabajpai (Dec 21, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> it will be better to submit an altogether new eoi for 189


So both EOI's will be valid at the same time ? Even if i file a separate EOI and if i get invitation for 1 will the other still hold good ?

Regards,
Manisha


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

manishabajpai said:


> So both EOI's will be valid at the same time ? Even if i file a separate EOI and if i get invitation for 1 will the other still hold good ?
> 
> Regards,
> Manisha


yes, the eoi(s) will be independent


----------



## bhargava.ism (Apr 29, 2017)

HI Everyone! I have submitted EOI with 189 visa class on Nov 2, 2017. Currently my EOI stands at 70 points. But seeing the current trends I am planning to edit my EOI by also adding 190 visa class. So, now the questions are:

1) By editing my EOI will the submission date of eoi wrt 189 visa also change? That means, will single eoi have two start dates for each visa type?

2) Or is it wiser to submit another EOI for 190? If that is the case then, should this EOI contain another anzcode or will old anzcode apply? Because another anzcode means assessing our skills with acs once again, but is that even possible as they would be holding our details already which might lead to duplication.

3) Or should I be thinking so much at this point of time as SS visa might anyway take atleast 2months, by which, I think, my turn with 189 might already come. Even if 190 comes pretty early, as I read in one of the threads, then my EOI would get locked till the time my invitation expires which again would take 2 months.

Please suggest. I know, it's a long post but any help is appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bhargava.ism said:


> HI Everyone! I have submitted EOI with 189 visa class on Nov 2, 2017. Currently my EOI stands at 70 points. But seeing the current trends I am planning to edit my EOI by also adding 190 visa class. So, now the questions are:
> 
> 1) By editing my EOI will the submission date of eoi wrt 189 visa also change? That means, will single eoi have two start dates for each visa type?
> 
> ...


Quite a few members on the forum have submitted separate EOIs for each state they wanted to apply in in addition to the 189 application already lodged
It does not lead to duplication of records and is allowed as per rules

There is no advantage in disturbing the existing 189.
Lodge separately for 190

There is no harm in trying for 190 along with 189 as these are uncertain times
You should be mentally prepared to live in the state which sponsored you

Cheers


----------



## bhargava.ism (Apr 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Quite a few members on the forum have submitted separate EOIs for each state they wanted to apply in in addition to the 189 application already lodged
> It does not lead to duplication of records and is allowed as per rules
> 
> There is no advantage in disturbing the existing 189.
> ...


Hi newbienz, Thanks for you quick reply. 

I will try to submit a new eoi for 190, but then can I use the same anzcode that I used in eoi for 189? Because, as I understand, new anzcode means new skills assessment + 1 month waiting time.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Urlacher said:


> Hello to everyone,
> 
> As I submitted EOI yesterday, I am curious what will happen in a case when visa 189 and 190 are marked as desirable options.
> 
> ...


You did not apply (select) for sc189, you wont get invited under sc189. IMHO... well i guess logical thinking here  :tape2:


----------

